# And so it begins



## esgowen




----------



## Waif

I peeked today to and from the mailbox. And spotted no morels...


----------



## on a call

Waif said:


> I peeked today to and from the mailbox. And spotted no morels...


Me too....and I have a hot spot


----------



## Waif

on a call said:


> Me too....and I have a hot spot


Along the road here they run late compared to other areas.
Week before memorial day sometimes.

I don't mow the edge anymore.
One year the mowing blew the leaves , and revealed a few jumbo blacks (late season blacks) the blades whacked. Too short for me to spot under the leaves. Though suspicious lumps were flipped . Those are usually fiddle-head ferns starting to come up.


----------



## Petronius

on a call said:


> Me too....and I have a hot spot


I peek over there myself, but you didn't see me. :lol: (I'm kidding).


----------



## on a call

Petronius said:


> I peek over there myself, but you didn't see me. :lol: (I'm kidding).


:SHOCKED::yikes::SHOCKED:


----------



## Grinnell

esgowen said:


> View attachment 510925


Oh yeah! Can not wait!!!!!


----------



## Sparky23

Well done eso. I had before this weekend. You were right on a schedule that's too early. Hope its.not a sign of.our season


----------



## esgowen

Sparky23 said:


> Well done eso. I had before this weekend. You were right on a schedule that's too early. Hope its.not a sign of.our season


Seems like iys getting earlier every year .im just glad it held out untill april this year for my first .still to early but better then mid march like ot was a couple years ago ...praying for a good black morel season this year the past 4 have been tough


----------



## Grinnell

esgowen said:


> Seems like iys getting earlier every year .im just glad it held out untill april this year for my first .still to early but better then mid march like ot was a couple years ago ...praying for a good black morel season this year the past 4 have been tough


Found a pretty big gyromitra aka beef stake today. Blacks won’t be far behind.


----------



## hypox

I went for a walk yesterday and thought.....I bet someone has found a few already.


----------



## Grinnell

Waif said:


> Along the road here they run late compared to other areas.
> Week before memorial day sometimes.
> 
> I don't mow the edge anymore.
> One year the mowing blew the leaves , and revealed a few jumbo blacks (late season blacks) the blades whacked. Too short for me to spot under the leaves. Though suspicious lumps were flipped . Those are usually fiddle-head ferns starting to come up.


Never neglect to flip the leaf boners


----------



## Grinnell

Grinnell said:


> Never neglect to flip the leaf boners


Found about fifty today. Scarlet cups lol.


----------



## Waif

Grinnell said:


> Never neglect to flip the leaf boners


With all the neighbors home I'm reluctant to look!

Despite my eyeing the right of way , and the (my) argument the right of way is fair game ,I usually tell a neighboring property owner along the road if they're up , and where.

The best area the neighbors will go get them if told they are there.
Part of that fun is if they been looking and missed any.
They've been away in the past and I told them how much I enjoyed the morels.:corkysm55

Another neighbor and I played the gracious game one year and neither picked there...L.o.l..
Sounds hard to not do , but part of the fun is spotting them first.
And that neighbor might have been content letting them maybe release some stray spores after they should have been done. Then getting dry. Then getting past picking condition. Sigh.


----------



## esgowen

3 today .still very small left them behind


----------



## esgowen

Todays finds .cold windy and snowing in my spots


----------



## Grinnell

H


esgowen said:


> Todays finds .cold windy and snowing in my spots
> View attachment 516773
> View attachment 516775


Hell yea!!!!!!


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Nice!!!


----------



## esgowen

Whopping 8 today lol


----------



## Grinnell

esgowen said:


> Whopping 8 today lol
> View attachment 518135


Eight more than I found this year! It is whopping!


----------

